# "com.delphix:hole_birth" error - I cannot import my pool



## mrjayviper (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello. I have a pool here that has been upgraded to use the com.delphix:hole_birth feature. From what I've read this could be a feature of FreeBSD 10-STABLE. I have moved my setup to a newer motherboard and I'm using all the SATA ports. The previous board is a Core2 setup with an IDE port which allowed me to use boot from an IDE HDD. My problem is that I'm booting from a USB stick and I'd rather not make my world and kernel on such a slow I/O device. I'm wondering what are my options that don't involve building world. Maybe I can downgrade my pool to not use the com.delphix:hole_birth feature?

Thanks very much


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 24, 2014)

No, there is no way to downgrade a pool.

You could download one of the 10-stable snapshots and install that to another USB stick, boot from it, then copy over the customizations from the original USB stick.  Or get another disk controller and a disk.  There are PCI and PCIe controllers like the SI3128 two-port and SI3124 four-port cards that work reasonably well with FreeBSD.  Some have IDE ports.

If you have enough RAM (8G, maybe 4G), you could use tmpfs(5) for /usr/obj/.


----------



## mrjayviper (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I know what to do now.


----------

